# Looking for buddies - started at Bourne Hall 24/03/11



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there,

We are new to all this and just trying to find our way round everything! 

I am on Day 3 of down regs and am at Bourne Hall in Cambridge. I would really like to share experiences with people in similar positions.

I look forward to hearing from you and wishing you all lots of luck! 
Amy
x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Amy,

We too are being treated at Bourn Hall Cambridge, they are absolutely fantastic 

As you can see on my signature, we recently finished our first course of treatment and got a    yesterday    

We are absolutely ecstatic as we have never been in this situation before  

Are you having ICSI?

Katy x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Amy!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the March/April link ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

East Anglia ~ CLICK HERE

Bourn Hall chat ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

KATY!

CONGRATULATIONS! That is absolutely fantastic, you must be over the moon! I am so happy for you both. 

We are having ICSI too..I am on day 4 of the down reg, feeling a bit crochety today but still excited, I am very hopeful! 

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it. 

Thanks Sue for the welcome, I look forward to exploring the site. 

Amy


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Amy,
Welcome to the forum. I have found it to be very helpful and positively say that I am hooked   I am also having ICSI. Will be happy to share info/experience etc. with you. If 35 in your nickname to indicate your age then you can see in my signature that I am also 35.  I especially try to follow the progress of the FF'ers that are in my age group amongst others. Many doctors are pointing out that "time is of the essence" in this journey. I guess this is my way of trying to prove them wrong or raise my own statistics 

BTW this is great news Katy!!! Wish you best of luck for the rest of the pregnancy.

Love Q


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Amy and Q,

Thank you very much for your congratulations, we are obviously both extremely happy but trying to stay grounded also, as obviously very early days, just dont want to fall from a great height    It just all feels a bit unreal still

How are you finding the DR Amy? 

Whereabouts are you in your tx Q?

Katy x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

I am the 10th day of DR, will book baseline scan tomorrow so probably start stimming by Tuesday  
I now only to well the feeling of "falling down from a great high" but do keep positive as I am sure our mind has a great power over our body


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

Oh what fabulous news, congratulations!!!

I also started my down reg on 24th March, am being seen at Barts.  Feeling a bit headachy today but otherwise all ok - even managed a ministry of sound work out dvd this morning - 1st one in a couple of months   

Would be great to chat to FF who are being treated at the same time, dont want to tell anyone 2nd time round so looking forward to many laughs and online hugs  

xx


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Amy,

We're also being treated at Bourn Hall. Its a lovely place with really friendly staff who put you at ease straight away.  

We've had 2 rounds of IVF there now. The first being in September last year and the second this month. Unfortunately, neither worked!  

I'm hopeful that one day it will work.....

Wishing you lots of luck through your journey and try to stay positive.

Kerry.


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

It is so nice to long on and have friends here who are all going through similar things and hearing about the pregnancies are great to keep you positive. 

I am on Day 9 of the Synarel, I was worried it wasn't working as i have had a stinking cold and tonsilitius however today I am really grumpy, have a massive headache and for the last 5 nights waking at 5am! So I now think it is working! 

Kerry, I was just wondering what stage you are at? I really hope it will work for you. 

Q - it is good to find a fellow 35 year old! We waited so long for our referral i kept thinking I would end up in menopause and all my eggs would vanish! However luckily I am still doing ok , the problem we have is with my DH sperm, on all three counts! I am totally with you on the staying positive, although it's really hard at times! 

I find it hard to know and keep up with all the stuff! I am having a scan on 13th April and hopefully start stimms after that, it seems a lot longer to some of yours..do you know why that is?

How are you doing Katy?

I feel so new and have so many questions I want to ask the clinic!!

Well happy weekend to everyone
Sorry it's taken a while to come back!
x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Amy.

I'm doing ok, suffering with morning (all day) sickness at the moment but I'm not bothered because I am taking that as a good sign  

I'll be 6 weeks on Monday and have my first scan next Monday 11th April, praying we see a little heartbeat, then I can allow myself to get really excited  

I cant believe how quickly it has all gone, Bourn Hall are amazing and I'm forever grateful to them for getting us this far  

Good luck hun, sending you lots of     to see you through your treatment  

Katy x


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Amy, Kerry, quelle and jonut  

You'd all be most welcome over on the March/April cycle buddies thread. Loads of lovely ladies there who always have kind words, support, info when needed, and lots of laughs. There's a link above from wraakgodin. 

It's been a lifeline for me. Went through previous cycles on my own. This time around with support from others in the same boat has been so much easier. Still emotional and exhausting at times but not isolated!

Some ladies at same stage waitning to start or just starting injections. I'm on the dreaded two week wait now after embryo transfer last Wednesday. 

Maybe see you over there 

Katy - hooray, lovely news, sending hugs and happy healthy bump vibes! 

Best wishes and sparkles


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Amy,
We have the same problem with you, my DH's sperm is the problem, in all 3 counts... However my response to the 1st TX freaked me out   I am an avarage responder, as the doctors say   However I really feel like the Captin in the Peter Pan  I hear the clock ticking and I am panicking   Positivity fluctuates   However once you start you cannot stop, don't you think?
Feileacan so nice of you to invite us.  I am actually lurking in the March/April Cycle Buddies thread. Haven't posted yet though... 
I am sending you all baby dust and many     
Love Q


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Amy, 

Glad to hear that it all seems to be going well for you.   Its a long process but is so worth it if you get the end result that you want. I'm hopeful that I will eventually....... 

I took busrelin injections initially and they gave me severe headaches but I soon discovered that caffeine was the trigger so went onto decaff and the headaches stopped.

We have come to the end of our second cycle with a BFN 

We're now taking a break as I can't face another cycle yet. My head just isn't in the right place to think about babies or IVF!
We've booked a holiday to get away from it all then I'll look at starting again once we're back. It'll probably be towards the end of the summer as the clinic have to put me on the pill for a couple of months beforehand!
I don't know how you feel about counselling but I would definitely recommend it if your open to that.  I've seen Sheila Matthews and she was fantastic.

Sending you lots of   and    Kerry


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
Just joined FF and seen this post thought I would say hi. I am also at Bourn. Had first ICSI last Nov which was a BFN had 3 frozen embies and am having 1st FET tomorrow.
Its great to chat with other people in same situiation and at same clinic. We have found Bourn to be great and so glad we ended up there. 
Look forward to chatting more


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey,

Loads of luck for tomorrow Berry, what do you have to do leading up to the FET? What do you do drug wise. I really will be sending you lots of   for tomorrow and lots of sticky wishes!

Look forward to hearing how it went. 

Kerry, it sounds wise taking a break and going on a lovely holiday. You have been through a lot< i can't imagine how sad you must be but I am sending you  . 

Quelle - we both got brave and posted . There are so many posts on there it gets a bit confusing i think! My acupuncturist said we must ignore all this rubbish about being 35 and everything starting to drop off!! She also said if you have been on the pill at all you have more eggs!!! Well i am going with that, so let's not panic! 

Lots of baby dust to you all and   
Amy
xx


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi Amy,
Hope all is going well with your DR, thank you for your  
For my FET I have been DR with Buserelin injection and then taking Progynova tablets started on 2 and gradually increased to 4 have to set my phone alarm to remind me! Had a lining scan last week which showed lining good so all set for tomorrow   that all ok with the thaw process hoping to have 2 transferred.
Feeling excited and nervous,

hi to everyone else
B x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Amy & Berry & Kerry!
Berry best of luck for today! I hope this will be the one for you  
Amy, yes we posted   But as you say it is very busy out there! I am just trying my best and hoping that I am not offending anyone... Though it seems bonds btw some posters have been formed and I come in a bit late. My gynea told me that this 35 years milestone has been moved further away as well. So trying not to worry myself    Not much is falling off but mind you "expension" seems unstoppable!!!      
Kerry, so sorry dear         On other FFer said we stand to fight an other day! Just take your time and take it easy for a while... Enjoy your holiday. I agree with your counseling advice, this IF journey is a hard one without help. 
Love to all Q


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Quelle,

Thanks for your mail!

Just wondering what supplements you have your hubbie on? Our situation is so similar it's uncanny. I have mine on Zita Wests for men tablets, he was on a whole concoction but these seem to contain all the different elements. I went nuts last night as he had been and football and he told me that the ball had been kicked into his 'winky', he promised me it wasn't his balls! I have now banned him from playing...unreasonable maybe  .

You are right about that strand it's really hard and i feel we are bit behind. I might stick to here! 

So how you doing with all the drugs ? Are you on your stimms now? I have my scan tomorrow. Still feeling quite positive although my head for the last two days has been awful, felt like it was in a vice. I also dislike my boss more than usual  !

Anyway have a good day, speak soon. 

Hey Berry, lots and lots of baby dust to you!! xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Amy,
You had me       so is your DH OK with the soccer ban Yesterday my DH told me that there was a pain in one of his balls and I panicked! Made him promise to go and checked over as was too worried that there was an infection all sperms will be crap for that all important day   He said (he is a medical doctor himself) it is probably the main nerves route that had a bit of a squeeze and I am getting ahead of myself with infection and what not! So I just  .... This TX makes us go a littel "loca" and over protective.
Me and DH is taking Vitabiotics his&hers Pregnacare and Wellmen vitamins. DH is also taking Omega 3 & 6 as well as Royal Jelly tablets. Couple of months ago we had the chance to buy real/fresh "royal jelly" and pollen from our holiday village at the Aegean cost and he had taken that as well. We will see if it had helped at all as I was only having Folic Acid in the first TX and DH had different vitamins.
I have finished all injections and will be having EC tomorrow morning  I have 9 follies at decent size so hoping for 9 good eggies! Positivity is great but not a constant feeling thru out the process as you mentioned! Still this is much easier when you are positive. There is always so much to worry and fret about, you go mad and become depressed from time to time. I also find it I am more easily get irritated with people and events when I am having TX, hope you can calm yourself and let go soon   
Love Q


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Amy good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope all is looking good  

Quelle hope EC goes well and you get lots of lovely eggs.

Well, my FET was postponed from today until tomorrow clinic rang this morning and said they want to leave them longer to develop have to ring again in the morning and hopefully 1 will have thawed succesfully and then go in tomorrow afternoon for transfer. So now I don't know what to think was all geared up for today and now feel in limbo and facing the possibility of none surviving 
This fertility lark is so hard one minute u are positive next u come crashing back down I guess what will be will 

B x


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Evening everyone!

Q - your EC has come around so quickly! good luck for it, let me know how it is. I am a little worried about the injection of the anaesthetic, but that's all! Fingers crossed for lovely eggs and a big old party in the petri dish for your eggs and the sperms!  I wonder if they will tell you if the supplements etc have improved the quality of your eggs and sperms. 

It seriously is sod law that things like that happen to their testicles at these times! He has gone to Yoga tonight, he said to me, Am I ok to go to yoga? Seriously I must be frightening him if he asked permission for that!

Katy - How are you? How was the scan? Must have been amazing...!

Hey Berry, it must be horrible being stuck in limbo like that when you were all geared up for today. I really hope they are beautiful little embies tomorrow and it all goes smoothly.    


One question I seem to have put on weight, why oh why?? I am not eating any more, no alcohol no sugar etc, but i am feeling mega porky, why ?!!

love
a
x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Amy,

I'm very good thank you, we had our scan yesterday and saw a perfect little heartbeat flickering away, it was totally amazing. Humpty measured in at 7 weeks and 2 days 

Still feeling very sickly but now I know Humpty is ok, I dont mind so much lol.

How are you getting on with your treatment? Dont worry about the weight gain by the way, I put on almost a stone through treatment   But even now, I haven't put anymore on (due to the sickness) but I am soooo bloated so I look massive at the mo  

Katy x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Thought I would give you the link to the Bourn Hall chat ~ www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255612.0. There you can talk to more members undergoing treatment at the clinic.

Sue


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well ladies what a morning! 

Feeling quite down to be honest :-(. I had my scan only had six follies with a cyst on my right ovary. So not responding well, then guess what a third thing my AMH level is low about 3. So feeling very disheartened. I go back for a scan next Wednesday and start my gonal f tomorrow at a higher dose of 225. Feeling a bit despairing what if the cycle gets abandoned etc. I know it's one day at a time. I hVe in my last relationship fallen pregnant twice whilst on the pill would you believe. Now I feel close to my expiry date xx

How are all of you?? 

Xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Amy,
Come on now... 6 follies more than OK! I have had EC today with 7 eggs once more. I have got 9 follies so was hoping for more alas not happened. Still recovering on the couch    The doc came in and said that anything below 5 is considered poor response even some articles say that anything below 3 eggs is a poor response.
So you are definatly in an OK place. I have never heard anyone abondoning a cycle with 6 follies. Just hang in there. I do not know about the cyst though, maybe your clinic nurse can be of more help on that...
As for low AMH, mine is 1.76 but my clinic (I am having TX in Turkey) uses a different measuring scale, they say the highest is 3 and if you get anything lower than 1 then it poses a problem. I am pretty sure you are no way near your expiry date.


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Amy, chin up, 6 follies is good. Remember it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm. I know its so hard to deal with right now but it will get easier. Try to stay positive.   

For me I only had 5 follies of which 4 eggs fertilised. I was told that they expect 60% of your eggs to fertilise and anything above that is a bonus. Your doing great, you just need to keep going a bit longer.  

I must confess I know absolutely nothing about AMH. I don't even know if mine has been measured or even how its measured!!! Perhaps I should look into it as it seems to be a major factor, I've noticed. 

You are not past your expiry date. I'm almost 38 so I've got a couple of years on you and I don't feel past it. Also, I know of someone who fell pregnant with IVF at the age of 42! There is hope for all of us. 
Take care now. Kerry xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

You know what Ladies, you really are amazing !You picked me up! I am a bit of an over dramatic dufus   at times. THe nurse however did mention the possibility of abandoning the cycle which scared me i think. Thank you you gave me the kick up the bum to stop moping! It just seems crazy as i feel myself ovulate but i guess you only need one egg per month when doing it naturally and this is far from natural! I think i am on the low side of this scale apparently should be between 5 & 10. 

Q - well done on your EC, hope you are being looked after you deserve it! So let's hope the sperm and egg have a good old night tonight! 

Kerry Louise - thank you, your words helped, you know what i think, don't find out your AMH!! We don't need to know i just don't know why they give us another thing too worry about ! Are you in the midst of a cycle now?

Thank you so much, you made me feel much better
xx

Berry - how did the FET go? Thought of you today?


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Amy, 

Glad it helped. Sometimes hearing something from someone elses perspective helps to put things in context.  We all have good days and bad days in life in general but with IF its made even harder at times. Maybe get your DH to cook dinner and run you a bath to help you relax and unwind! 

As for me, we're not doing anything at the moment. I had my second failed TX at the end of last month so now I'm taking a break from it all. I'm trying to put babies out of my mind and concentrate on gearing up for our holiday.  Once we're back then I'll look at contacting the clinic again to book in for our next TX. Until then I'm having fun reconnecting with my DH again. 

Sending you  

Kerry xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course Kerry, I am sorry my brain is mush at the moment  . Where are you off to on your holiday?

It really is good to hear from other people, I really really appreciate it! 


x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Amy,
Glad that this helps and thanks for your well wishes. I am also hoping my eggies having a wild time in the lovely nutritious petri dishes  
Kerry hope your holiday is all you are expecting and you have a great time with DH!


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Amy and Quelle, 

We're off to Egypt for a week but just need to get away from everything and lie by a pool with a good book and relax.  

Amy-sometimes I think that going through this can do that to you. But try to stay positive.  

Quelle-wishing you the best of luck with your soon to be embies. Hope you get a good result. 

Take care. 

Kerry. xx


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

Amy hope u are feeling better about your number of follies sure they will increase by your next scan.

Q congrats on your eggies hope it wasnt too uncomfortable and   for a good result.

Kerry enjoy your holiday sounds like what u need to get over the disappointment.

AFM well unfortunately its all over clinic rang to say embryos hadn't developed at all after being thawed so no ET for us this time. Absolutely gutted and feeling so sad going to take a break from IVF and see how we feel in a few months time and whether we want to do it all again, the way I feel at the mo I'm not sure I can deal with the disappointment of it failing again even though we have only been through it twice its just so draining and heartbreaking.
In the meantime going to make some plans for the summer and keep busy!

Take care everyone and  
B x


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Berry, 

I'm so sorry to hear that the embryos didn't grow enough.  Of course you feel the way you do its only natural. I think you're right to take some time out from it all but don't give up hope of it working.  
Are you private or NHS? Do you get any more chances?
Have you thought about counselling? I've seen a counsellor a few times and she really helped. She helps put everything into perspective for me. 
I went through similar feelings (to what you feel now) a few weeks ago when our FET ended in BFN. But i'm happy to say a few weeks on and I have picked up my pieces and I'm trying to carry on. Take one day at a time and it will get easier. 
Take care of yourself. Sending  
Kerry xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Berry,

I was so sad to read your news today, I really feel for you and your husband it must have been so disappointing and heartbreaking after all the preparation. Big   to you. 

I think your plan of having a break and a good summer sounds like a good one and then maybe you will be ready to give it another go  . I think Kerry's suggestion of counselling is a good one if it is available to you

Thinking of you 
xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Berry,
Just read your news   I am sending you loads of       I am on my second go as well and things are not progressing as well as we like! You are right it is very draining and heartbreak is so difficult to deal...   
Your plans on taking a break seems like a good idea and I   when you decide for a 3rd go it works for you.
Love Q


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Kerry, Amy and Q,

Thank you so much for your kind words, it helps being able to talk to people going through the same thing, didn't realise how much until started posting on here. 

I am NHS so lucky in respect that I have another 2 fresh cycles to try.I am going to think about counselling will see how I feel as days go by, Kerry if u dont mind me asking what is it like would I be expected to do all the talking? Just have visions of sitting there and there being long silences  I dont find it easy to talk about my feelings.
Today hasn't been too bad have been keeping busy around the house.

Amy- how is your stimming going, are u using Gonal F?

Q- any news on your embies, hope u got a good number

B x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Ladies,
We got 2 embies out of 5 eggs and I am feeling a bit down. Doc said my eggs are older then they look! They plan for ET on Saturday, if any survive that long... Can't do much at this point. Only   and hope they will go on. In the first cycle 3 fertilized and only one made it to ET. 
All the vitamins, healthy eating and not drinking has not done much for me   
But as most of other FFers said, it only takes one and at least I have got 2 embies for today... Will see about tomorrow.   So angry to my body as it can't create good eggs     
Berrie, the therapist does not let you just sit and stare   We had been to a couple therapist and he was great. Even my DH who didn't want to go in the first place opened up and let me hear his feelings... Don't worry about being "awkward" they are used to it


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Lovely ladies,

Q I am sorry as i am sure you wanted more but as corny as it sounds it does only take one..I am going to be    for you and your little embies tonight! FX for Saturday. It does sometimes feel like all we do to be at our optimum  health isn't enough. Where are you Q?? 

Berry - my first injection is at 7pm tonight, but not great as today i started bleeding which i should not have done !I was hoping not to see a period again for about year (maybe wishful but you know ) I started sniffing on day 2 and was worried that i wouldn't absorb it due to my cold, it now looks like that might have been true   I go back on Wed for a scan but they told me there is a chance my cycle will be abandoned.  So i have to hope and  that i just bleed a little and i am just shedding a little of my lining !Rubbish...How was the EC? Are you uncomfortable today?

Berry - on the counselling side of things, I am a psychotherapist and I certainly don't leave lots of gaps and silences. It is about letting the client lead but depending on what school of thought they operate from this is unlikely to be the case. Sometimes for clients who find the thought of psychotherapy hard, they rename it to something that suits them and they make it about their future and how they will get there.  

I hope you guys are doing something nice tonight.
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Quelle - I got 2 eggs from 4 follies, only one egg fertilised and was put back, my daughter is now 16 months old.  It can happen.           

Sue


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Wraakgodin! Such great inspriation!   I am hangin' there so to speak... I will just go to bed and leave today behind. Tomorrow is an other day


----------



## berry38 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Q good luck for tomorrow   your little embies are hanging on in there and u have a sucessful ET  

Amy sorry to hear u started bleeding, hope it goes away and your cycle continues its so hard when things don't go as planned. 

Thanks for all the info on counselling am def considering it.

 to everyone


----------



## Kerrylouise (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you're all ok today.  

Berry - I hope you're finding everything a little easier to deal with as each day goes by. It takes time but you will get there in the end. As for the counselling, as Amy and Q have said the counsellor leads by asking questions. There isn't any awkward silences. Good luck if thats the route you decide to go down. It definitely helped me. 

Amy - sorry to hear that you've been bleeding. I hope that it has stopped today and you're all systems go for your scan next week. 

Q - I hope that you're little embies are growing nicely. Good luck with you're ET tomorrow. 

Sending you all lots of   and big  

Kerry xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy WEekend everyone! 

Hey Q - how are your little embies doing?  

Thanks Kerry for your wishes, I stopped bleeding last night but have been bleeding all day! My body is confused. I am guessing this is it for me this cycle   A little sad but maybe it just wasn't my time. I just can't see it could go ahead when i have been bleeding! 

Hope you are doing something good this weekend?
x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 
Just wanted to update that we had our ET today! Both embies were grade 2, one 9 cell and the other 6 cell! Plus we had 2 extra out of the blue... They are not good enough for freezing I am afraid as they decided to divide so late... Still I am relieved that we made to ET and now the 2ww begins! Thanks for all your support in the past 2 days... I really hope all is well with all of you  
Love Q


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves. It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look at the Bourne Hall thread or Cycle buddies section, join in so you can stay in contact.

Cycle buddies here - CLICK HERE
Bourne Hall chat - CLICK HERE

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust       

Sue


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Q,

Yah to your embies!! I hope they continue to grow and stick!!

How you feeling?

xx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Quelle

Great news on your ET!!!        How are you finding the two week wait 
Hope all is goin well.

I start stimming tomorrow hopefully, can't wait to get onto the next stage!

   to all

xxxxx


----------

